# CRUZE HPRV and WASTEGATE MODIFICATION



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi everyone I installed and tested out the BNR HPRV. I have some findings in that video which lead me to create follow up for the wastegate actuator. I have awesome results.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

From your video with the added boost pressure the HPRV sounds exactly the same as it does in my car from what I'm hearing, and that's the one we made the video off of. Hope it's closer to what you were wanting now that you have the boost.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> From your video with the added boost pressure the HPRV sounds exactly the same as it does in my car from what I'm hearing, and that's the one we made the video off of. Hope it's closer to what you were wanting now that you have the boost.


The more I do this the more I realize people need to speak to tuners more about their cars. Lots of people donot realize the power they are losing because of faulty HPRV and weak wastegate actuators.


----------

